# Tappan first chance



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The flier for the first chance tournament has been posted for those who haven't seen it... http://www.outdoorsmanrd.com/10thAnnual_FIRST CHANCE2014_jpg.jpg

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

stinks! this is the same day as mosquito thaw turny. already signed up. let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump! It's this weekend fellas! Time to knock off the season (finally) Maybe another 80+ boat field?????

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

80+ boats last time was total chaos!!!! lol
I'm out for this one...maybe next year.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh come on Flippin, it sure is fun talking to everyone. I know you been to Florida and already caught bass and us guys have only caught colds.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

How did the tournament go today? Results? Boats?


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

Its tomorrow I'll be there


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Heard there were 60 boats at the tournament. Anyone have the results?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Ty Gracie Won with 8 15 there were 59 boats.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

had one fish two pounds one ounce.........let it go and left at 3 , the bite was tough, caught that fish at 830 and NOTHING after that


----------

